# Bare Metal Restoration



## PeterDaniels (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I've looked thru the forum posts and have seen a fair amount on painted surfaces and metal work, but still not sure what to do with bare metal.  FYI, I think I have an early '70s Sears Free Spirit 3-speed, but not entirely sure.  Regardless, i love it and have been riding it ~10 miles a day.

Anyhoo, I took steel wool & WD-40 to the front wheel.  It looks pretty good - maybe a little cloudy in places - particulalry on the hub, but pretty good.  Now, I'm not sure what to do to keep it that way.  Advice so far has been combos of:

0) just keep it out of the elements (weak)
1) Steel wool or Scotch Brite padfs & WD-40, also brass brushes/gun brushes
2) metal cleaners
3) various polishes, including gun polish, Flitz metal polish, etc

Is there a consensus on metal treatment?

TIA,

-Peter


----------



## bairdco (Jul 27, 2010)

i live near the beach, and i stripped a frame and fork down to bare metal, and all i did was rub WD40 into it with a rag about once a month, or whenever light surface rust would start to appear. that's what WD40 was invented for. it's a lousy lubricant, but it's great for Water Displacement.

i have a bike right now with raw steel rims, stripped frame, fork, bars, etc. and i used Duplicolor Clear Wheel Paint on it. it gives it a shiny look, and it's a really tough coating.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 4, 2011)

Paste wax it or you could use rust block or something similar. Lots of products for protecting metal tools and equipment out there that could fit the bill. I usually just use paste wax because it's cheap and I always seem to have a can of it around.


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2011)

I like to give it a good rubdown with an oily rag, then lightly wipe with a clean rag. Then as Krautwaggen suggested, hit it with paste wax.  I usually use 3 coats. I don't know if it's overkill, but it makes me feel better. Some might say that an oily surface will repel the wax, but I've never had that problem, and besides the surface should never be that oily. Next, and although you might not want to hear it...keep it out of the elements and stored in a dry area if possible. Or use Dri-Z-Air or a similar moisture absorbent product or even an actual dehumidifier if stored in areas of high moisture content in the air (humidity). This is not gospel, it's just what I do!!!! Sermon's over.


----------

